# Rwanda - Tilapia dying from two causes?



## Rwanda Fish Guy (Sep 24, 2013)

We have just put 10,000 fry in four 5,000 liter tanks. Our plan is to harvest fish as they grow to maintain a good biomass.

O2 levels and water quality tests are good.

The fish with white spots looks like a parasite problem to me. Only a few fish died from it. 

I can't figure out the bulging red gills pic. 132 fish died from it, but only the youngest fry. The more mature fish are doing fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's some very dense stocking, less than half a gallon per fish, which is fine for fry but won't work very well for very long, unless you are constantly changing water.

As for the affliction striking your young fish, hmmm, I'm not really sure. Do you know if this is a problem in any of the local waters? It might be the result of a local organism, or it might be a side effect of the conditions under which they are being kept. It might even be a genetic deformity, but that's iffy.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

The bulging redness almost looks like a thyroid issue, which I've heard can be caused by inbreeding too many times. Any idea where your fish are coming from?


----------

